# Help, Please



## catman23 (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello:
I am new to this site and have a question I hope you can help me with.
I have a 1998 Dodge 1500 1/2 ton with 4 wheel drive, 5.9 engine, 6.5 foot box and ext cab. I want to have a 7'6" boss poly straight blade put on this truck for plowing, is this a good or bad idea? and why. Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated. also is there anything I will need to do once it is installed like stiffer shocks? sagging? anything. Thank You for your help.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Put on 7'6" blade on with timbrens and you be all set. Do a search and you'll find alot of info on 1/2 tons with plows. I was fine when I ran a Blizzard 760lt on my 04 Ram 1500.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38991


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

location, location, location...


How about this location for your for sale add?
Equipment & Truck Marketplace forum


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

You will be fine with a plow on a 1/2 ton. 
Good Luck


----------



## catman23 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Help Please*

Thank You all for your responces and advice, But is there anything else I will need to do to the truck other then install the plow itself. I have plowed for about 6 years but never had the plow on my truck before, I have always worked for someone else.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

catman23 said:


> Hello:
> I am new to this site and have a question I hope you can help me with.
> I have a 1998 Dodge 1500 1/2 ton with 4 wheel drive, 5.9 engine, 6.5 foot box and ext cab. I want to have a 7'6" boss poly straight blade put on this truck for plowing, is this a good or bad idea? and why. Any help you could give me would be greatly appreciated. also is there anything I will need to do once it is installed like stiffer shocks? sagging? anything. Thank You for your help.


 Get a 3/4 ton or Bigger truck... lol... I could not help my self.....
o.k. o.k.

Get timbrens for the front and back.
Up grade the front coils to #38-#39.
Tranny cooler. 
Get your tranny serviced. Fluid change and have the bands adjusted.
( get all of the fluids changed) diffs& transfer case too.......
Power steering cooler.

what size battery do you have and how old is it?
what size alt?? 
Do you need a second battery?

Every one has problems with their truck and plow.. It's just a fact of life.
To tell him there will be no problems with plowing with a 1/2 ton or any other truck for that matter, is just wrong...


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> Get a 3/4 ton or Bigger truck... lol... I could not help my self.....
> o.k. o.k.
> 
> Get timbrens for the front and back.
> ...


I agree

Everyone has issues at times with their truck and plow. 
If you are running an electric over set up batt and alt size matters, some have to run 2 bats's to keep up with the plow. If with heavier front springs on there you'll need to add ballast to the rear.


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

now to be simply honest a lot of people are saying you need a bunch of stuff i also have a ram 1500 1998 and with about 500-700 pounsd sand in the back your good-youll find it in 50 or 70 pound bags at home depot, for the fornt end you can go to advanced auto or anything like that and just get lil rubber stopper things this will hold the front end up a lil better and only cost 4.$ very cheap thats all we have on our dodge set up adn have been doing so for 3 years no worries


----------



## catman23 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Help Please*

Thank You all for your advice, I think I'm going ahead and getting the plow sounds like normal problems only nothing to major basically be easy on it and it should not be a problem. Thank You all again.


----------



## us2bafhemi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey catman, 
Just last year i decided to go on my own as well. I have a 96 1500 with a 7'6" Boss plow with the smart hitch. Real easy hook up, absolutely idiot proof to hook up and use. As posted above i recomend about 600lbs ballast in the back, and you will be a plowing monster. I was so amazed at what that truck can do. I did nothing to the shocks nor did I add timbrens, and it is just fine. But to say nothing will happen, like someone said above, is a lie. Somthing is always lurking around the corner. But to make you feel better, I have same set up as you are looking for and i couldn't be happier, that is until i trade in my 04 1500 for an 06 CTD. Good luck!


----------



## catman23 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Help Please*

Thank You for the reassurance


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeah i just traded in my 1998 ram 1500 i ran a curtis snowpro 3000 7'6 in length, weight of the curtis was about 800 pounds, and all i did was add like 500-600 pounds of tube sand in the back and it was fine, i plowed 16 drives, and two commercial lots and it did fine.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Catman23 
Take a good look at the posts of the guys that plow with 1500s'..
Some are getting bigger trucks and some have all ready them (look at there signatures) why?

sure, you can plow with your truck I'm not saying you can't.
but you want to do it right or.....do you want to trash your truck ?

ford6.9 now to be simply honest a lot of people are saying you need a bunch of stuff i also have a ram 1500 1998 and with about 500-700 pounsd sand in the back your good-youll find it in 50 or 70 pound bags at home depot, for the fornt end you can go to advanced auto or anything like that and just get lil rubber stopper things this will hold the front end up a lil better and only cost 4.$ very cheap

Do not get li'll cheep $4 buck stoppers for your truck... Get Timbrens for the front and back.
call a sponser likehttp://www.albanyspring.com/

Yes, use counter weight....

The bunch of stuff will save you a 2K tranny. 
Your stock shocks will be fine.


----------



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

*SnoFarnmmer's RIGHT*

These guys that have been saying that a 1/2 ton is fine to use to plow with mean well I'm sure, and for the first three trucks I owned I thought so too. But the truth is that this is VERY hard on a light duty truck! Hell! It's hard as hell on a heavy duty trucks! Especially when you get into those wet, heavy, deep snows! I've had guys tell me that I owned then money for bent A-frames because they were too stupid to NOT try and move a pile of once was snow, but then turned ice pile of crap as big as a ice-burg that weighed ten times the mass of their trucks because they thought that they and their plowing monsters were totally invincible, and bent their A-frames into two S-shaped pieces of worthless crap! Now if a truck can push so hard as to TOTALLY distort 3/8 thick pieces of 4" angle iron that the A-Frame is made out of to the point that they turn into something that resembles bent steel sculptured artwork by Picasso, and I've seen other nights so cold that out of 27 trucks, 18 of them all went down because their trip springs snapped and broke like a bag of potato chips would when you sit on them because it was so cold out there that it reached the temperature that steel snaps and cracks just like a communion wafer before a priest blesses it, then can you see that there is a ton of pressure and a world of unusual circumstances at work here in this business that happen like no place else on earth practically? After 20 years in the business or so, the people that are telling you that you won't have any problem with running a 1/2 ton anything will ALL agree with SnoFarmer and EVERYTHING that he recommends! PERIOD! I have personally owned over twenty-five trucks with plows myself, and hired over 300 guys that owned everything from tiny little Ford Rangers, (oone that didn't make it two hours), to big GMC Dump Trucks. and the bottom line is that for the average guy, unless you want to be replacing transmissions every other year, rear ends every three years, brakes and front end parts every year, and engines every four years, then you better just go ahead and run with that 1/2 ton of yours until you can afford to upgrade to a 3/4, (or better), and then do it right away! It's a matter of cost! and it WILL cost you more to maintain and own a 1/2 ton plow truck in this business than a 3/4 ton. PERIOD! I have literally HUNDREDS UPON HUNDREDS of examples in over a quarter of a century in this business to draw upon to make that statement and to tell you that it is NOT an opinion, it is a FACT!

Good luck! wesport


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

^^^^^^

I think that's a little bit of an extreme! Transmissions every two years, engine's every four? What's the difference between a engine in a 1/2 ton compared to a 3/4? If he's going out to plow commercially yes, i'd say upgrade, but for residential I say go for it. In 
Buffalo, NY land of the lake effect there are almost as many 1/2 ton truck with plow as 3/4 and 1 tons. People told me the same thing, even after I had my plow. "You're going to kill that truck, it wont last the season" blah, blah. I never had any problems or parts break from plowing on that truck. Sure I upgraded my truck, for heavy commercial plowing, otherwise I'd sill be in my 1/2 ton!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ice-eater "and I've seen other nights so cold that out of 27 trucks, 18 of them all went down because their trip springs snapped and broke like a bag of potato chips would when you sit on them because it was so cold out there that it reached the temperature that steel snaps and cracks just like a communion wafer before a priest blesses it"

Thanks!.......... for the support,......... I guess

I had no idea it got that cold in Columbus, Ohio lol

But, yet the cold only affected the trip springs!!!!

I think your springs are a strung little too tight,,,,,,,:waving:

How about basing you position on some thing resembling a fact or some real life experience.... JMO:waving:

P.S. an entertaining read anyway......


----------



## us2bafhemi (Nov 12, 2005)

Ice-Eater-
For starters, sounds like your drivers need to learn how to drive and plow if they are trying to move ice piles. Now unless they installed some option in 3/4 or 1 ton trucks that can make you move the ice, doesn't sound like the truck makes much of a difference there, because if your drivers are anything like you say, they would hit it and bust up thier PLOW anyways. And once again, it being so cold that the springs "snapped and broke like a bag of potato chips", doesn't fall on the truck not being able to handle it. And if you read in catmans first post, he says he is starting out on his own in this business, if you ask me, starting out in a 1/2 ton is perfect. You wouldn't give your 16 year old who just got his license a Ferrari would you? 1/2 ton is the perfect starter truck, and not to mention, if you already have one, that is one less cost to front. But as everyone says, that is just my opinion...


----------



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

*Ouch... That hurt me so bad. Ouch.*

Yea... real nice come back! But he never did say that he was plowing driveways only! In fact, he said he had been plowing for six years, but in someone else's truck! And yes, it does on occasion get that cold in Columbus, Ohio. Thank God not that often though! The official record was 28 below zero that night at the airport, but in the east side Suburbs, the temperatures were reported to be 52 below zero that night. I'm 46 years old, have been plowing since 1977, before most of young guys here were even born, and have run my own company since 1981 and managed it until it grew at one point in time to be the fifth largest in the state of Ohio. And I never did say that trip springs were all that broke that night. For example... Only three trucks in the entire fleet made it through that night without having their pumps replaced with standby's while I had three mechanics thawing them out with a 75 gallon propane heater, dumping the semi frozen froth, and refilling them with fresh fluid. That's the year I decided to change to marvel mystery oil because the three that didn't freeze up solid were using it that night and I've never had that problem since then because Marvel M/O doesn't freeze up! In total, my crew went through over $3,250 in replacement parts out of my $15,000 parts stock on hand that night in only twelve hours. But we got the job done thanks to three full time mechanics, and a staff of over 30 drivers and 13 "sidewalks warriors" that were brave enough to face it that night when NO ONE wanted to be out there because it was so cold! The trip springs are by the way, just the first thing to break because they are meant to flex when nothing else is. So you go ahead an feel real proud of yourself for making fun of me, I don't really care because I've been in this business since before most of these guys were born and can smell a smart A__ from 600 miles away. Which is just about right. But for you to advise a young man that is asking for serious advice of what to do to make sure that his 1/2 ton truck makes it through what could turn out to be one of the toughest winters we've seen in a long while, and then imply that all of that good advice I thought you gave him was nothing but a bunch of B.S. and implying that he doesn't have anything to worry about in regard to these things is ridiculously ignorant! He came here for serious advice from people that have been there, and dine that. And for 29 years, I have! And by the way, I have replaced transmissions even in 3/4 ton trucks every other year because of this business before! I Owned a 1989 Chevy 3/4 ton Scottsdale from 1988 to 1997, and because of the strain of pushing the combination of freezing slush turned into ice mixed in-between layers of snow that add up to the equivalent of pushing boulders around with a Tonka truck week in and week out, (not at all like the luxury of hardly even knowing what an ice storm is like up there in NE Minnesota where the men are men, and the cows are scared), the week that I sold that truck I had JUST put it's 6th transmission in it even though I had a heavy duty cooler put on it by the dealership from the get-go and changed the fluid twice a year! And it was sold with it's 3rd engine in it even though I paid a TON of money to have it and the other five trucks I owned kept well maintained so as to guarantee they would be ready to go at a moment's notice any time, any day! (Or rather any NIGHT I should say. Around here, driveways and day-time lots are for guys with wimpy trucks!) Now you do the math! When I did it, I found out that I paid FAR more for repairs on that 3/4 ton truck than I paid for the truck itself! And THAT was on a 3/4 ton that ONLY got used for plowing! Just part of Why I personally drive a HD Dodge now. But I can still tell you, from experience by the way, that out of the 28 plow trucks that I have bought and sold, NONE of the first three that I owned which WERE all 1/2 tons, EVER lasted anywhere NEAR as long in ANY department as ANY single ONE of my 3/4 tons no matter whose make and model it was! And I hate to break it to you, but this IS based on REAL experience. I built a company that grew so large that in in the first two weeks of January of 99 alone, I owed, and then paid out to my drivers over $234,500.00 for just those two weeks worth of snow plowing alone and grossed over 430K in that same period time!. So I think maybe I do know perhaps just a little bit about what I'm talking about. And for a moment, it sounded like you did too! But now I'm not so sure. You were giving a nice young man some good advice there for a moment. But now you're just making a fool of yourself by implying that not one single word of your advice was from the heart, or should be taken that way. Have a nice day farmer-john! Kiss all the cows, uh, I mean all the girls up there in the "GREAT WHITE NORTH" for me will ya?'

Cuz shuks! Way down here in the South, we just foolin' round once every udder yer er tu so's when da temps do get coal-nuff to make our nipples hard, then we can go drive-round in the purdy white stuff and have them customers thow us quarters and nickels, and if were REAL lukey, dimes TWO as we get dun plowin an leeeve there corn-fields!!


----------



## us2bafhemi (Nov 12, 2005)

Sorry catman, according to ice eater the rest of us only just got out of diapers yesterday, so apparently I nor anyone else here knows anything about plowing except for him, all bow down. He must be right, after all he's the only one who has made money in this business. 
I stick to my word, you will be just fine plowing with that truck, as long as you know what you are doing and don't beat the piss out of it you will be ok. Just follow the advice of ALL those listed above, and as stated many times, you won't be problem free, but at least you won't be asking for trouble. Again good luck this season, I too hear it should be a good one.


----------



## smitty3903 (Oct 18, 2006)

Catman,

When i started out plowing i has a chevy 1500 with a fisher plow. then i was a shovel guy for a gentlemen on this site that had a 2001 dodge 1500. he found a western plow put it on and his first year we plowed 12 driveways. The next year the company grew he sold the truck to his best friend and bought a larger truck not to much larger just a f 250 gasser with a western. That dodge last year plowed over 22 drives a storm as well as helped plow a firehouse with 80 car parking lot, a condo complex, and at least three church parking lots. The only things every done to that truck was timbrin in the front and a second battery. This year that dodge is plowing again no problems the past two years. I say go for it good luck and plow away.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

My eyes need a little spacing between the thoughts...

I'll piss on your leg a bit... It won't Hurt!!.

You'll think it is rain...



ice-eater said:


> Yea... real nice come back! The official record was 28 below zero that night at the airport, but in the east side Suburbs, the temperatures were reported to be 52 below zero that night.
> 
> If it was -28 The snow had stopped falling a-long time ago.
> It never snows when it is that cold..
> ...


 You made my night lol......:waving:

How can anyone take any of this seriously...

this post was for entertainment only it has, or offers nothing of substance

Now,, Let me zip up:salute: .

Thanks for the rant.. now back to your regular thread...


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW i guess I better sell my every day driver 1/2 ton chevy and buy a 1 ton dually to plow part time and make a few grand a year . hope that will pay for the extra gas, not to mention the cost of buying the new monster truck that will be tight in my garage . WOW thanks Ice-eater you have saved my life... 
but really you are welcome to give your opinion everyone has different needs and means to run there own operations if you can swing 20-30 thousand for trucks go for it if you use what you have just make sure you save up to make any repairs that might be needed .:waving:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

yeaaaaaaa the reason i replaced my 1500 with the 2500 is because my 1500 had a ton of miles on it, and my 1500 only had the 5.2 litre and it was a total pig while towing my landscape trailer.not because it couldent get the job done, or because it kept breaking down.

as a matter of fact this truck did me well for the 4 seasons i plowed with it. i have never had to replace anything that wasn't routine maintenence, 

what alot of people on the forum dont understand is ALOT of people who currently own a 1500/light duty truck dont have the means to go out and buy a 2500 or bigger truck just for plowing, what they have is their 1500's, and want to plow, so all the comments about dont do it buy a 2500, are ********.

the kid didnt ask "hey guys what truck should i buy i want to plow 300 driveways" he was asking if a plow would do ok on the 1500 that he currently owns. and the answer is yes. put the plow on, throw some weight in the back, and take it nice and slow, and you will do fine.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

not to mention he is only putting a poly blade on it so the weight is like half of a reg full steel plow blade, lol he will be fine.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

here is my old 1500 for reference, lol


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO said:


> yeaaaaaaa the reason i replaced my 1500 with the 2500 is because my 1500 had a ton of miles on it, and my 1500 only had the 5.2 litre and it was a total pig while towing my landscape trailer.not because it couldent get the job done, or because it kept breaking down.
> 
> as a matter of fact this truck did me well for the 4 seasons i plowed with it. i have never had to replace anything that wasn't routine maintenence,
> 
> ...


I under stand!!..********. easy....... 
How do any of us know what someone else can afford!!
Maybe, he can afford a fleet of trucks who knows... maybe he can't..
Maybe he is going to use the truck for more than a plow truck???
We told him every thing he needs to know,, now let him figure our what he wants to do with his truck. He could do nothing to it and go out and plow with it.
But there are things that he should do to his truck to make it more reliable...

trannys are not cheep.. coolers are...
power steering coolers are cheep.
springs are cheep,
timbrens are cheep
heck, is there any 1500 owners that do not use them??(timbrens)

what good would it do if I posted pics of my 3 2500s'

You plowed with your 1500 for 4 seasons. This does not tell us how much you plowed in 4 years..

You better cheek the charts, as most ploy plows are heaver that steel ones.lol

The only one steering him off coarse here is ice-eater..


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> I under stand!!..********. easy.......
> How do any of us know what someone else can afford!!
> Maybe, he can afford a fleet of trucks who knows... maybe he can't..
> Maybe he is going to use the truck for more than a plow truck???
> ...


you seem to take my comments to heart, i wasn't pointing you out specifically, i thought you had great info, i was just commenting on how in most cases the people who reply to 1500 plowing thread's, bash the 1500, and say buy a 2500.

as for how much i used my truck, i plow 16 drives, and 2 large commercial lots, so i plow quite a bit with it, and when its not plowing i use it to haul my landscape trailer full time, it was my primary work truck. and in 4 seasons i have never had to replace anything major, heck i never even installed a tranny cooler, i bought one, but never put it in, like i said if you take it nice and easy, go slow and take your time it will be fine.

also i never used timbrens as they were not needed, like i said a few hundred pounds in the back and its a tank.

i also looked up the weight of the boss, its 642 pounds, heavier then i thought, my curtis is alittle over 750 pounds, both 7'6 in length.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

THEGOLDPRO "you seem to take my comments to heart, i wasn't pointing you out specifically, i thought you had great info, i was just commenting on how in most cases the people who reply to 1500 plowing thread's, bash the 1500, and say buy a 2500."

I guess I did. LOL 
In my second post I said:
"Get a 3/4 ton or Bigger truck... lol... I could not help my self.....
o.k. o.k."

As, I'm not a big fan of 1/2 ton trucks.
But ,I realize people are going to plow with them(1500s') no matter how I feel about them....

So, We might as well help them out..:waving:


I guess ice-eater got me going:realmad: .......I was on a rolll. ......


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

I really dont care what he thinks. I am telling you from experience, as you can see in my pic, that you can plow with a 1/2 ton. Do it every year. I do Have 2 3/4 tons, as well, but I plow with the 1/2 ton. Your pumps froze up? Change the fluid. Springs broke? Quit pushing mountains. They make dozers and loaders for that!!!!:angry:


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh and just FYI for you ice eater, 
Not all of the guys here are 17 years old, with their dad's truck


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

SnoFarmer said:


> THEGOLDPRO "you seem to take my comments to heart, i wasn't pointing you out specifically, i thought you had great info, i was just commenting on how in most cases the people who reply to 1500 plowing thread's, bash the 1500, and say buy a 2500."
> 
> I guess I did. LOL
> In my second post I said:
> ...


haha i knew you were messing around with your comment so i wasnt attacking you, lol its pretty much ice-eater that has his head up his ass in this thread lol


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Starting out, I'd say use what you've got (unless it's especially nice or new or a car). But most have an old 1/2 ton and that's what you should learn on. Then move up if you decide plowing is something you want to stay with. I usually don't recommend a 2wd, but it could be done in the right circumstances. I know I started with a five year old Dodge Ram 1/2 ton. Took a ton of repairs on the front end, gas lines etc, (no engines or transmissions, though) but I considered it part of learning process. This year I'm going to be plowing with a brand new Chevy 2500, but I really hate to think of all the banging and running into things I'd have done if I started out with it. What the heck, if you've got a plow on an ATV or lawnmower or just a shovel and can get accounts they can handle, go for it. Everbody's got to start somewhere.


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

here here to MIck the best post in the thread yet 

wesport


----------



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

us2bafhemi said:


> Ice-Eater-
> For starters, sounds like your drivers need to learn how to drive and plow if they are trying to move ice piles. .... OBVIOUSLY WHERE THOSE TWO WERE CONCERNED! ... ACTUALLY, THEY NEEDED FIRED AND THAT'S WHAT THEY GOT! BUT WHEN YOU HIRE OVER 700 OF THEM IN YOUR LIFE, YOU'RE BOUND TO WIND UP WITH A FEW IDIOTS AS WELL AS GOOD GUYS [.... Now unless .... if you ask me, starting out in a 1/2 ton is perfect. ... BUT A 3/4 TON IS BETTER!. I NEVER SAID THAT YOU COULDN'T START WITH A 1/2 TON. IN FACT I SAID THAT MY FIRST THREE TRUCKS WERE HALF TONS. BUT WHAT I WAS TYING TO SAY WAS THAT IN HINDSIGHT I WISH THEY WEREN'T HALF TONS BECAUSE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN CHEAPER TO SPEND THE EXTRA CASH ON THE HEAVIER TRUCK THAN TO LOOSE THE ENTIRE 1/2 TON TRUCK's VALUE BECAUSE IT WASN'T ENOUGH TO DO THE JOB. AND I SAID THAT BECAUSE THE SMART-GUY FROM WISCONSIN SAID THAT HE WAS GOING TO BE USING IT FOR DRIVEWAYS, WHICH HE DIDN'T EVER SAY AT ALL. IN FACT, I WOULD THINK THAT IS A LITTLE DEMEANING TO EVEN IMPLY! WHY WOULD ANYONE WANT TO START OFF WITH THE LOWEST OF AMBITIONS? WHEN I 1ST STARTED, I DIDN'T START WITH DRIVEWAYS EITHER! UNLESS OF COURSE YOU MEAN WHEN I WAS 12 AND WALKED DOOR TO DOOR WITH A SHOVEL IN MY HAND . .[ You wouldn't give your 16 year old who just got his license a Ferrari would you? 1/2 ton is the perfect starter truck, ... PERFECT IF YOU WANT TO BUST IT UP. ESPECIALLY WHEN YOU DON'T HAVE THE EXPERIENCE TO KNOW HOW TO BE GENTLE AND THAT'S JUST THE PERSONALITY TYPES THAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT WHEN I MENTIONED THE TWO GUYS THAT THOUGHT THAT THEY AND THEIR TRUCKS WERE TEN FOOT TALL AND BULLIT-PROOF, AND DECIDED TO AND "DO ME A FAVOR" AND MOVE FROZEN PILES OF SNOW! JUST BECAUSE THEY WERE STUPID DOESN'T MEAN THAT I AM, OR YOU ARE OR ANYONE ELSE IS. I'M JUST SAYING THAT WHEN YOU'RE YOUNG, AND HAVING FUN DOING THIS BUSINESS, YOU HAVE A TENDENCY TO PUSH ANY TRUCK YOU OWN AND USE FOR THIS BISNESS HARDER THAN YOU SHOULD. PERIOD. AND FOR THAT ONE REASON, THE BETTTER TRUCK YOU START OFF WITH, THE BETTER OFF YOU WILL BE IN THE LONG RUN. THAT WAY YOU WON'T LOOSE YOUR TRUCK'S VALUE, OR YOUR ENTIRE CUSTOMER BASE AND HAVE TO START ALL OVER FROM SCRATCH THE FOLLOWING YEAR BECAUSE YOU MISSED JUST ONE PUSH. THE ONE RIGHT AFTER YOUR TRUCK BROKE DOWN! ... and not to mention, if you already have one, that is one less cost to front. But as everyone says, that is just my opinion


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

Umm anyone else head hurt?

I plowed with a half ton for 4 years and tranz went out 4 wheeling in the woods…
I have been plowing snow since 1989 and never had a part or piece of the plow break during the season that I did not know was worn when I started that day. Every time it snows my truck runs for 4-6 hours at minimum

Frozen pumps ??? what is this I have never had an issue with this. New fluid every year, or swap to a real hydraulic set up, that is under the hood and stays warm. Sounds like poorly maintained equipment to me…

Some plow drivers are DUMB! They think they need to plow at 5000 rpms and 45 mph. neither witch is good on your truck, even then when that motor goes BOOM they go find a junker and pull that motor and replace the old motor.

Should also point out some contractors are also DUMB, there are the only ones who will hire the dumb plow drivers or dumb subs

How many of your trucks broke down again ice eater?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Man I think it's about time to lock this thread? We all know you can plow with a 1500 without killing it if you just take it easy!! There are people out there that abuse their equipment, and it shows. That's why I always buy new!! It scares me to see what people do to their stuff.


----------



## motoxdk24 (Nov 26, 2005)

simple fact is, whatever equipment you use, if its treated right, and maintained, it will work.

95 1/2 ton here, does fine, pushes snow, not mountains. all stock. bingo.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

Yaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!

ice-eater is here. He'll tell us what to do.

Guide us all mighty ice-eater, grace us with your knowledge.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

My first truck was a 87 Dodge 1500 with a 7.6 Fisher Speedcast. It had a 4sd. I never had to put a clutch in it even after 80k of owning it and plowing 5 winters with it. Also never had to put a rear end it. The only real drivetrain issue was the U-joints Yes I had to put a set in at sometime. The front end need work every couple years like any other plow truck. But lets face it you are running a 1/2 you are only going after very small lots and driveways. Plus you are the one that is driving it. IceEater with all his knowledge still hasn't figured out that people do not wan't to be out for 20+ hours earning 15hr plowing and a boss telling them they have more work. So the drivers start going 50mph across the parking lot to finish up quicker. It's not their truck and they think you are an A$$ (Not insulting you. Just telling you what your employees think about you during a storm. I am sure you are a nice guy). So get a 7.6 and do not worry about some slave drivers comments. Plus by his comments you can tell he doesn't up keep his equipment. Change your fuild and filter every year and your pump will not freeze unless you have a bad gasket.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Oct 31, 2006)

BigDave12768 said:


> IceEater with all his knowledge still hasn't figured out that people do not wan't to be out for 20+ hours earning 15hr plowing and a boss telling them they have more work. So the drivers start going 50mph across the parking lot to finish up quicker. It's not their truck and they think you are an A$$. .


Actually the claimed "700 employees" he has gone through have already proven the type of personality he has. Talk about company loyalty. LOL

Chris


----------



## catman23 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Help please*

I just wanted to say again thank you all for your help, I did decide to have the plow installed and the only issue that i noticed was the front end dropped about 2 inches. I have the installer ordering in a set of timbrens for the front end besides that all "so far" appears well. As soon as I have a chance I will post a picture of the truck, again Thank You all.


----------



## ice-eater (Nov 12, 2006)

Gee, it's nice to know that I can look back after multiple years and see that the only mature person that seems to have posted anything responsible and not just plain insulting for fun here and yet to the point for that person's benefit besides myself, was himself! He just went out and did what he could with what he had and politely said thank you in spite of everyone's pissing and whining about everything from how I have had no company loyalty, to how I think that everyone else is 17 and how I don't know anything about how to maintain a plow or a truck after all these years, when no one knows the first thing about me at all. Knows nothing about the company I ran or who works for it and are real great inspirations for anyone to NEVER come back to this immature bunch of "senior members" for advice again. I sure wouldn't after witnessing that display! What I bunch of freakin' little spoiled children you guys act like! Very mature! Believe me, I can tell I am the oldest one posting on this site! Which is exactly why I don't come back more often! But I will say this...

All that I said was the exact same thing that 'farmerblowjob' said in the first place, which was simply that a 3/4 ton truck is more reliable, and in the long run, I prefer because they are tougher and don't cost as much in repairs to maintain becasue there aren't as many repairs to make! Period! That's it. Nothing more... And that's the truth! And each one of you know it, or else you don't know what every mechanical engineer, screw that... every truck owner whether they are, have been, or ever will be a snow-plower or not in the entire world knows and has always know when he sees a bigger truck sitting beside a smaller one: That the bigger truck with the thicker steel can and will ALWAYS take more abuse than the smaller one with the cheaper tranny and the smaller drive drain and fame components. Period!

Everything else is just noise! Everyone in Ohio knows that Meyers fluid freezes around 8-10 below. Becasue Myers is in Ohio, and controls 90% of the market here, and THAT is the plow that Ohio drivers mostly deal with especially if they are beginners, becasue that is what is available for sale that is 'used' most often. Where 99% of ALL their pumps sit out front, and not under the hood to keep them all nice and warm like a '72 factory equipped Dodge once had. 

But Marvel Mystery Oil, is good to at least -25 to -30. And when it gets to be extremes of cold in temps that low (and it does), and things start to break and go wrong, especially when being willing to give young men with little or no experience a chance to learn for a company that has been around for more than 30 years now on wide-open commercial lots where they can only hurt their truck and nothing else, out of the average crew of about 50 trucks per year over the total of years that I chose to run one of the larger companies in the snow removal business in Ohio, my experience was in fact truthfully that the heavier the truck, the better! Period! Just what farmerblowjob said to begin with. And then backed up by his admission that he prefers them himself by reminding us all that he ONLY has 3/4 ton trucks, and no 1/2 tons at all! No doubt for the very same reasons I mentioned to begin with! 

The fact is that in most communities in the states, all of them in the lower 48 that the subject makes any difference in at all, hardly anyone EVER has a truck that is just for plowing and plowing only. In 90-95% of the cases, these are always hard working young men, and sometimes women, that use these trucks 12 months out of the year and often don't have the time or the money to service them like they should be. They do everything from pulling 20 yard trash dumpsters to bob-cats around with them the rest of the year when they aren't pushing snow. Making it that much more sensible for someone that can devote themselves to the cost of any truck at all and any blade at all that wants to grow in this business, to at least consider a 3/4 ton in the future if they don't already have one! 

Not to the omission of all others. Nor to recommend throwing a perfectly good half ton away or giving it to junk yard!. But by saving to get one later if you're starting with a half ton. And that, is what I said! 3/4 tons are always able to take more abuse, which let's face it, is exactly what snow removal is to a truck. Any truck! Becasue NO truck sold as a pick up has EVER been designed to BE a snow removal vehicle from the engineer's drawing board... EVER!

So for all you haters that just like to jump on a good rant, I hope you enjoyed yourselves and had a good laugh! Now go piss up someone else's leg! Mine is just fine, all warm and dry right where it's been for more than a quarter century now. In a warm dry office taking a nap while you are freezing your two truck mom and pop a$$e$ off while you have only proved that you are nothing but jealous haters becasue someone actually created and grew a company that earns something more than chump change while it provides a valuable service and employs dozens of young men that need a chance to get their feet wet somewhere with some one! And happened to have learned a thing or two along the way. Some from experience, and some from men older and wiser than I ever hope to be! Most of these things included!

Now, do some of these "newbies" I have hired over the years sometimes done stupid things and pushed a piece of equipment or their truck beyond it's capacity? You betcha! And you have too! And that is exactly what I said happens! Everywhere! To someone, somewhere, all the time! I said that such is natural, and especially for them, they younger people that are just getting into the business that don't have the experience, and don't drive like the old man that I am!

All I ever really said was that when he can afford it, he might want to consider saving up to buy a 3/4 ton to plow with instead! Because in the long run, he would very likely be glad he did if he intends to do it for more than the lifespan of an average half ton pushing snow a dozen times or more each winter, which is not as long as a 3/4 ton no matter how much you try to baby it! Now if anyone ants to say that this is "steering someone wrong", then you have a problem.. Not me!

And for the record... With our company, our subs work starting at less than one inch, never wait until the snow is done unless it's done before midnight, and most of the time keep driving until most often THEY DO say they want to go home! And that's when we bring in the company trucks! Which ARE all 3/4 tons! And are all well maintained with fresh fluid and seals and the pumps completely rebuild every single year, just as I advise every one of my crews to do and even offer a service to have it done for them! 

Our drivers get paid by the hour, and work twice as often as any other crew in the area on average. And believe me, earn one hell of a lot more than $15 per hour! What a joke! Yea that one was really entertaining to read! I only wish! Even as old as I am in my 50's, I can't even remember when plowing only paid $15 per hour around here! And I don't think ever did in my lifetime, unless of course you live "in the great white north", with farmerblowjob and is "senior member' friends, where I guess it just snows every damn day right through June! 

In which case, that's about all that a lot of people are still getting paid up there I hear. Or at least not too much more than that even today! Which is why I wouldn't even want to bother to be in the business if that's all it paid! Which is why I am SO glad that I am "just a cow poke and a joke" from way down south to all you funny monkeys! At least down here we can charge enough to make it worth while for our men to get a 3/4 ton and yes, put $20-thou or more into one VERY easily becasue they often make that back even as a sub working for us in as little as a couple of half way decent seasons! Some times, in only one! 

So maybe it's you jokers that pay YOUR men $15 per hour and push them so hard that YOU can't survive for long enough to ever have accumulated a database of a 700 men! Hell, I think I've gone through that many company jackets alone! That's only 23 new people a year! Which isn't bad at all for a company that has had over 65 subcontracts trucks per year at times! And in an industry that as a whole, only has an average retention rate of "employee contractors" that even stays IN the business at all for three years or more at tops! Almost shorter than the average career of an NFL player that doesn't even most times, even that long!

But bottom line is simply this... That just as FarmerBlowBob says more than once, that he himself even prefers them! And by the way, what's he own??? He says he has three 3/4 tons himself!... But apparently he feels a need to lash out and thread bash because he found someone was willing to say their piece even if it wasn't to 100% agree with him, kiss his but and say that anything is fine to settle for to plow with if you are serious about staying with it for the long run! 

Sure, anything is fine for a while! And breakdowns do happen to everyone, every year, everywhere! But the point is that they happen less to people that are better prepared with stronger, heavier trucks, no matter what extremes ever occur or don't occur! Whether you want to say that you weren't aware that it ever gets enough snow or that is ever gets cold enough to need a plow truck in the Antarctic or Timbuktu for that matter, it makes absolutely no difference all! It's not even one bit germane to the discussion! That only proves one's ability to puff yourself up and falsely claim for the sake of being a wise-guy how you weren't even aware that it can get hot in Alaska, and didn't know that it can get cold in Hawaii where there is a volcano with snow on it all year around! Real smart there fella! 

But what DOES matter is that when you handle commercial properties that have had deep wet snow and ice driven on all day and packed down while they are open for business, and it's still snowing later that night, it can be very, very hard on ANY truck! And harder on a half ton than on a larger one which CAN take the abuse better! And does! Every single time. 

And in my experience, and in the experience of literally hundreds of people that have plowed for my company through now 30 years of winters both good and bad, that IS the truth! Period! And it doesn't make any difference at all if you are a sub, working for yourself, or if you own a larger company like I did most of my life! 

Those are just the facts!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

???

Facts? You might want to go back and actually read through the thread.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mick;829754 said:


> ???
> 
> Facts? You might want to go back and actually read through the thread.


Cybernetics they just thawed him out after a 3 year test period and he picked up where he left off:laughing:


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

basher;829768 said:


> Cybernetics they just thawed him out after a 3 year test period and he picked up where he left off:laughing:


Who dethawed him???? They need to be punished by having to read all of his 15 posts......


----------



## fourspeedfish (Nov 18, 2005)

98 1500 shorty 5.9.
It handles a 7.5 proplus just fine. I dont run timbrens, but i do have 3/4 ton front coils and i believe they are what help carry the plow as nice as the truck does. I would say coils are a must for any heavy duty plow. Remember its a 1/2 ton and treat it that way.


----------

